

New AWS feature: Run your website from Amazon S3 - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2011/02/website_amazon_s3.html

======
nerdyworm
This seems well suited for <https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll>

~~~
FraaJad
If you prefer Python, look at <http://blogofile.com>

------
dryicerx
I noticed the author is still using a web server on their own for
commenting.... but with something like Disqus for commenting (applied to posts
client side using js) and linking out to google for searching, you can
completely eliminate the need for having a web server for hosting simple blog
sites.

~~~
werner
Absolutely. Next steps already defined :-)

~~~
joshu
I was hoping this would happen!

<http://joshua.schachter.org/2009/12/blogging-tools.html>

------
boctor
Very cool. I want to hear more about how you would configure/convince Moveable
Type (or WordPress) to put all the static files on s3. Maybe the various
plugins that did this kind of caching will now start to explicitly support s3
as the backend hosting for the static html files.

~~~
werner
Moveable Type has support for multi-site deployment through rsync (see the MT
docs on rsync target, etc). After that the job queue finished MT will call
rsync to upload the files to remote locations.

Didn't take that much work to make it work with rs3sync instead (see
<http://rs3sync.net>).

~~~
joshu
I was all excited by that link but I find that it does not exist. What did you
actually mean?

~~~
boctor
Maybe <http://www.s3sync.net> ?

------
jasonjei
Does this also work with HTTPS?

~~~
amock
No
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=60821&...](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=60821&tstart=0)
.

